# Moving... Again



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

So I'm moving again, and of course Nala and Aurora are coming with me. This is the third time the poor things have been moved since their birth, but they don't seem to mind at all.
My problem is I am moving in December. I live in New Hampshire and as of right now it gets really cold in my room (I am having issues with my roommates, hence the move) and I can't get them to put the heat up so I've been spending a lot of money on hot hands...
Anyways.
What time do you think would be best to move them? Should I make sure the car is already warmed up, put some hot hands in their carrier? I'm not exactly sure how to do this because their last two moves were in the warmer months.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

When I am forced to travel a hedgehog during the winter or cold months I typically do the following:

1. Warm car before taking hedgehog outside to bring it up to a reasonable temperature to prevent chills. 
2. Cover hedgehog's cage with blanket/towel to prevent cold breeze from chilling the hedgehog during transition from inside to out and visa versa.
3. Warm heat disk (if you have one) to take in case the car breaks down, or take along plenty of hand warmers for emergencies.

I also keep a thermometer under the blanket/towel to see what temperature the cage is staying at.


----------



## dormouse04 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds good thanks!
I have a nice egg shaped thermometer that the hedgies actually like.. It's a bit weird.


----------

